# move to Valencia?



## kevinuk (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm 25 years old and i've decided i want to move to Spain! 

I've always wanted to learn a new language and with the Uk so depressing at the moment i figured why not, I'm single and have no family ties..

I'm well traveled but i wanted advise on Valencia please, A place i've never been..

I'am a joiner in Manchester but wouldn't mind getting a bar job or any job for that matter. my main goal if im honest is to become fluent in Spanish.. would it be cheaper to live just outside Valencia and commute?

how long would it take to become fluent? I'm keen to learn and I've had some lessons already..

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't help on the job/Valencia front, but I'll say that I moved here at the same age for some of the same reasons. I was so excited about learning Spanish! (And I still am!)



> how long would it take to become fluent?


I wish I knew the answer to this question. Learning a language is one of those things you never really stop doing. It depends on which situations you find yourself in. I often find that I'll feel completely fluent in one place, and then useless in another simply through lack of experience or not having come across the situation before. But it's all fun.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Firstly, do you mean Valencia the City, the Province or the Region ?
Secondly, now is not really the best economic climate in Spain to move over here without a firm plan or idea as to what you can do for money (assuming of course than you are not already independantly wealthy)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Valencia is a nice city and there are some lovely places just a little inland at reasonable prices.
Now the bad news.
The job/work situation is even worse than in the UK and you'd be taking a big risk by only arriving on a wing and a prayer.
There are three different languages in use in the area,
Castillian,(traditional Spanish),Catalan and Valenciano.
Having said that I've always got by ok with only Castillian.


----------



## kevinuk (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for all your comments! 

I dont really have a plan, but i never do thats how i like it! Its just me i have to worry about..

im not wealthy, if i do come to spain ill have about £5000, enough to get me started surely?

i know times are hard, is there not ANY chance of just getting any job? bar work? warehouse? anything? 

i just want some sun and enough income to pay the bills!

thanks for all your help!

kevin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kevinuk said:


> thanks for all your comments!
> 
> I dont really have a plan, but i never do thats how i like it! Its just me i have to worry about..
> 
> ...


Theres always a chance, but its not going to be easy, well paid or regular. You'll be up against many 100s of locals and existing expats (who tend to employ family and friends first) and sadly, alot of businesses are closing... 

£5000 may last you a few months if you live carefully??? Come over for a visit and have a look, ask around and see if you can find any jobs available. It'll give you an idea of how things would be for you, where you want to be, the cost of living etc, etc....

Jo xxxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

kevinuk said:


> thanks for all your comments!
> 
> I dont really have a plan, but i never do thats how i like it! Its just me i have to worry about..
> 
> ...


The Mrs and I moved to Valencia 7 yrs ago when we were 30. We ere fortunate enough to be able to buy our own car & house here without a mortgage and had enough to ensure we could live comfortaably for 12 months in the event of not finding work.
Fortunately, within 8 months we both did.

Three things to bear in mind here :
- 1) we were in a very fortunate position not to have a mortgage or rent to have to find every month
- 2) We were very fortunate in finding work so quickly
- 3) this was 7 years ago when things were much easier

5k may seem like a lot of money, but in a strange city where you don't know the ropes you will be lucky to make it last 3 to 4 months as the most. Chances are that without a marketable skill or qualification and a half-decent standard of Spanish you have very little to offer an employer at the moment.


----------



## kevinuk (Oct 25, 2011)

Jo, Djfwells, great advise thanks for helping!

i might go over to Valencia for 10 days and do some planning,...

I'm going tenerife in 2 weeks 1st i might try there!!!


----------

